# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Getting Started with Home Extension

## reni33

We were planning to sell and upgrade our home however are having 2nd thoughts with the Govt announcing the $25K home renovation grant 
it might make more economic sense to build an extension in the existing house, of-course we need to know that what we are roughly thinking will be within the building regulation and the overall budget wont blow over $150K
to get estimates do we 1st need to draft up plans or can the builders do that
is the stuff like heating/cooling floor furnishes tiles/carpet,painting usually included in builders quotes 
what will be the best way to approach this? 
to add more details
removing existing pergola and adding new living, two bed/bath and laundry ~60sqm in total
we are on a 560sqm block and the existing house is tiny 3/1/1 from 80s iin syd west, site has good access, no excessive slope 
can we achieve this in around $150K?

----------


## phild01

Not being helpful but I bet many building quotes short of the rebate allowance will be padded out to suit!

----------


## droog

There is too many variables to provide an answer on the information provided. There is a substantial cost difference depending on the quality and level of finish and materials used.
What is in the quote is totally up to what you ask the builder to include in it. There is only one way to find out, make a list of what you want and asks around. 
The grant if I read correctly will be eligible for renovations over $150k so you do not have an option of keeping it below that figure, you may also want to check if the $150k is total amount or owner contribution.

----------


## toooldforthis

> There is too many variables to provide an answer on the information provided. There is a substantial cost difference depending on the quality and level of finish and materials used.
> What is in the quote is totally up to what you ask the builder to include in it. There is only one way to find out, make a list of what you want and asks around. 
> The grant if I read correctly will be eligible for renovations *over $150k* so you do not have an option of keeping it below that figure, you may also want to check if the $150k is total amount or owner contribution.

  yep, that's my understanding too.
must be *over* $150k but from what I have read that is total, so $125k owner + $25k grant. 
as said, you are going to need plans before realistic quotes but you could go on a $/sqm (depends on quality/finish) based on a rough plan of what you need/want. 
I can see your logic tho - selling costs + buying costs + $25k grant can go a long way to an extension instead of moving.

----------


## MeasureTwice

Just to contradict toooldforthis, I'm 95% sure I read that the 25k cannot be included in the total of 150k minimum. I'll try and find the article

----------


## MeasureTwice

> Just to contradict toooldforthis, I'm 95% sure I read that the 25k cannot be included in the total of 150k minimum. I'll try and find the article

  Here it is, 3rd bullet point - has to be owners own money:  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-...ained/12320116 
Im guessing that when they say owners own money that this doesn't have to be cash and it can be mortgaged???

----------


## droog

This article suggests that the $150k is owner contribution component. https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-...s-25k/12317786  
However this document states the $150k is the contract agreement https://treasury.gov.au/sites/defaul...omeBuilder.pdf 
I would go with the treasury document but who knows how beancounters are likely to interpret it. 
As I said, get it checked and confirmed and in writing before entering into a contract to save yourself any headache.

----------


## reni33

thanks, details from govt seem to be pretty thin at this time however it appears that you also can't breakout $150K to cover associated building costs 
from what I have understood if you are going for a large reno than 6-10K will be spent on fees charged by council, CDC, certifier, drafter etc 
so you need to spend $150K with builder and also absorb all other associated costs yourself

----------


## reni33

also any tips where to look for reliable builders? I have tried serviceseeking and most of the interested parties seem to be single man operation without much experience or feedback 
those that I found from Google with bit of name seem to be 20-30% more expensive 
don't want to go with a big name brand but also not with a single man operation, something in middle will be better

----------


## Jon

Hi,  Ausbuilt Extensions and Renovations seem to get a fair bit of work around our area in Sydney.

----------


## MeasureTwice

> also any tips where to look for reliable builders? I have tried serviceseeking and most of the interested parties seem to be single man operation without much experience or feedback 
> those that I found from Google with bit of name seem to be 20-30% more expensive 
> don't want to go with a big name brand but also not with a single man operation, something in middle will be better

  Is that just how the whole pricing system typically works? 
low experience = cheap
bad/no reputation = cheap
low quality = cheap 
high experience = expensive
good reputation = expensive
high quality = expensive 
sounds like you want experience, reputation, and cheap - good luck :Biggrin:

----------

